# Are we Family?



## seasoned (Jun 30, 2009)

Why do we post?  What are your reasons?  Ill admit, at first it was fun, a good way to spend some in between time. Then it became, almost like, an obsession. Then I was spending more time here then with my family, then I realized, that we are like family.  Some on the site, are like brothers or sisters, others, like distant cousins, but, bottom line is, we are all family. I mean, we shoot the baloney with each other, like we have known each other many years, and in some cases, we have, here on line. Some post pictures so we can match them with their screen name. Other, we have to surmise what they look like, some how, by their avatar. All in all though, I like this concept of interacting with people, family if you will.  By the way, it won't hurt, for the lurkers to step up to the plate and at least introduce yourself. It would be like meeting that long lost relative, for the first time. I am looking for some thoughts.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, some of us have been thought of as Mothers...


----------



## stickarts (Jun 30, 2009)

Many Years ago i had the time to travel and meet many people and exchange ideas. Since I have opened my own school, have a family, and a full time job I can no longer travel as I used to but this is the next best thing. A chance to communicate with a wide variety of people with different backrounds and view points. Sure, i consider us all a type of family.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 30, 2009)

I think the family analogy works.  Because like any extended family, there are the good eggs and the bad ones   I think though, with family, we generally know where we stand?  Here, maybe not always?  I would be the mercurial family member that breezes in on some annual holiday dinner and entertains wonderfully though only for a very very short time before becoming tiresome and then being unceremoniously asked to leave   Still, over the years I have got to apprehend that moment that I should just go get my coat 

I am happy to be anybody's distant cousin though 

I post here most times to take in different viewpoints, particularly in defensive situations.  I find that even when I think I have something down pat in my head, or it seems to be common sense, posting here often unearths other aspects previously I had not considered.  I appreciate the wisdom here.  At the same time, I cannot abide those with the *need* to brag it.

And avatars could be a subject all to itself.  Personally I do not think I am taken too seriously when I use my picture as my avatar. Just like real life, haha. 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 30, 2009)

Like others I see MT as an extended family, I've been here for a while and have had more fun and learned a lot about Martial Arts and about people in general. I enjoy it here because my brothers and sisters are often among some of the brightest people around. They can also be among the funniest as well. 
We've shown that we care when one of us is down or having a bad day or experienced a tragedy or loss, we also sincerely celebrate MA or non-MA achievements, milestones and just overall good news no matter how big or small, we miss those who have been off line for a while and heartily welcome them back, we welcome new members and do our best to make them feel at home... and that really speaks volumes about the character of the members here. 
We may lock horns once in a while but like a good family others step in and say hey hey hey... relax it's just a discussion. 
I'm really honored to be here and honored to know many of you. 
Long live Martial Talk! 




(ok that's enough of the mutual admiration society lets get back to training and discussing)... :uhyeah:


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 30, 2009)

Networking and learning. 

I don't pretend to know everything there is to know about my own style, much less the martial arts (or anything else for that matter.) 

Engaging in discussions here enables me to expand my knowledge and I've met some pretty cool folks through here and Kenpo Talk as well.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 30, 2009)

seasoned said:


> Why do we post?  What are your reasons?  Ill admit, at first it was fun, a good way to spend some in between time. Then it became, almost like, an obsession. Then I was spending more time here then with my family, then I realized, that we are like family.  Some on the site, are like brothers or sisters, others, like distant cousins, but, bottom line is, we are all family. I mean, we shoot the baloney with each other, like we have known each other many years, and in some cases, we have, here on line. Some post pictures so we can match them with their screen name. Other, we have to surmise what they look like, some how, by their avatar. All in all though, I like this concept of interacting with people, family if you will.  By the way, it won't hurt, for the lurkers to step up to the plate and at least introduce yourself. It would be like meeting that long lost relative, for the first time. I am looking for some thoughts.




So do you mind if I come over for dinner? Uncle seasoned.
By the way does anyone else have any good leftovers they would like to donate to the poor College student namely me??


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 30, 2009)

Btw, just kidding!

Actually I can really relate to the MT concept and how it unites a large amount of people regardless of race, distance, culture, Country or even M.A. style.

Its really a great innovation! and yea sometimes I don't agree with everyone but in the end I feel were all connected not just in the M.A.'s but also in the spirit of friendship.

Wish you all continued success!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 30, 2009)

Actually :EG: posting is just all part of my evil plan for total world domination


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 30, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Actually :EG: posting is just all part of my evil plan for total world domination


 
What is thy bidding my master?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 30, 2009)

I arrived here because I was looking for a forum where I could talk about the sword arts that wasn't one where you needed a sword to either cut through the bovine ordure or, even worse, the atmosphere.

It turns out that I still don't get to talk much about the sword arts but I stayed because I enjoyed the 'company' - there are people on here that I consider friends, those that I feel that, if I shipped up in America somewhere, I could knock on their door and not be turned away.

There are also people here who I like to hear argue - not necessarily just those I agree with either, I hasten to add. It activates the mind to have to reconsider *why* you think something when you hear what others have to say on the matter.

As to why I post at present, well, I admit it is normally now when someone has written something I either consider to be somewhat out-of-line but I don't want to play the Moderation Heavy or because there are things being written as fact when they are actually opinion (you can't allow such things to become Internet Facts (TM) unchallenged).

The days of excellent discourse on matters of martial arts seem to have waned this year and I have been close to leaving a few times because of the awful stench of politics running through the halls (mainly of the Study).

But ... I'm still here ...


----------



## Omar B (Jun 30, 2009)

No, not family, extended network of people I trade ideas with yes.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 30, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Actually :EG: posting is just all part of my evil plan for total world domination



So what do we do today Brain? inky1:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 30, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> So what do we do today Brain? inky1:


 
The same thing we do every night, Pinkytry to take over the world.


----------



## Steve (Jun 30, 2009)

I like the family idea, but do wish I could get together with people face to face.  While this is interesting and it's fun getting to know everyone, I personally miss the face to face interaction and much prefer that.  Knowing people personally also helps solidify the online connection for me.


----------



## Frostbite (Jun 30, 2009)

Can I be the weird uncle?


----------



## seasoned (Jun 30, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Well, some of us have been thought of as Mothers...


Thanks, Big Don. I can always count on you for a   :rofl:



stickarts said:


> Many Years ago i had the time to travel and meet many people and exchange ideas. Since I have opened my own school, have a family, and a full time job I can no longer travel as I used to but this is the next best thing. A chance to communicate with a wide variety of people with different backrounds and view points. Sure, i consider us all a type of family.


I feel the same way, it is a very good way to travel the world, from home.




Jenna said:


> I think though, with family, we generally *know where we stand*? Here, maybe not always?
> 
> I am happy to be anybody's distant cousin though
> 
> ...


As always, Jenna, good points. Although, there are always those here that are more then willing to let us know where we stand.  I also feel that the wisdom given is top notch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MA-Caver said:


> Like others I see MT as an extended family, I've been here for a while and have had more fun and learned a lot about Martial Arts and about people in general. I enjoy it here because my brothers and sisters are often among some of the *brightest people around*. They can also be among the *funniest *as well.
> We've shown that we care when one of us is down or having a bad day or experienced a tragedy or loss, we also sincerely *celebrate* MA or non-MA *achievements*, milestones and just overall good news no matter how big or small, we miss those who have been off line for a while and heartily welcome them back, *we welcome new members* and do our best to make them feel at home... and that really speaks volumes about the *character* of the members here.
> We may lock horns once in a while but like a good family others step in and say hey hey hey... relax it's just a discussion.
> I'm really honored to be here and honored to know many of you.
> ...


You hit on some of the finer points of why I like it here so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






celtic_crippler said:


> *Networking and learning*.
> 
> I don't pretend to know everything there is to know about my own style, much less the martial arts (or anything else for that matter.)
> 
> Engaging in discussions here enables me to expand my knowledge and I've met some pretty cool folks through here and Kenpo Talk as well.


Something for everyone,



Tensei85 said:


> *So do you mind if I come over for dinner*? Uncle seasoned.
> By the way does anyone else have any good leftovers they would like to donate to the poor College student namely me??


I'll put you on my dinner list, and let you know.



Tensei85 said:


> Btw, just kidding!
> 
> *Actually I can really relate to the MT concept and how it unites a large amount of people regardless of race, distance, culture, Country or even M.A. style.*
> 
> ...


It is mind blowing, indeed.



Xue Sheng said:


> Actually :EG: posting is just all part of my evil plan for total world domination


We have had our eye on you for some time now.:lol:


----------



## seasoned (Jun 30, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I arrived here because I was looking for a forum where I could talk about the sword arts that wasn't one where you needed a sword to either cut through the bovine ordure or, even worse, the atmosphere.
> 
> It turns out that I still don't get to talk much about the sword arts but I stayed because I enjoyed the 'company' - there are people on here that I consider friends, those that I feel that, if I shipped up in America somewhere, I could knock on their door and not be turned away.
> 
> ...


And we are all better for it, friend.



Omar B said:


> No, not family, extended network of people I trade ideas with yes.


Hang around, Omar, maybe we will grow on ya. 



Brian R. VanCise said:


> So what do we do today Brain? inky1:


Don't encourage him.



Xue Sheng said:


> The same thing we do every night, Pinkytry to take over the world.


See what I'm telling you.



stevebjj said:


> I like the family idea, but do wish I could get together with people face to face. While this is interesting and it's fun getting to know everyone, I personally miss the face to face interaction and much prefer that. Knowing people personally also helps solidify the online connection for me.


There is a meet and greet once a year, maybe a chance to do that.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 30, 2009)

Frostbite said:


> Can I be the weird uncle?


Maybe you are, and don't know it.:rofl:


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 2, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 2, 2009)

I see MT as different than most other sites. Our meets are about sharing and building relationships, not about ranks and pecking order.

This years meet is in October, and I'll be in Atlanta, Chattanooga and Louisville in late July & August, should anyone in those areas want to organize a regional meetup. (See events forum for various threads)


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 14, 2009)

stickarts said:


> Many Years ago i had the time to travel and meet many people and exchange ideas. Since I have opened my own school, have a family, and a full time job I can no longer travel as I used to but this is the next best thing. A chance to communicate with a wide variety of people with different backrounds and view points. Sure, i consider us all a type of family.


 
Even when I am not at the school, Sensei Frank is a great friend and teacher.  The friends I have made at CMA are for a lifetime.  I would do anything for a Sensei Frank, his family and our students. I feel like I am letting the students down when I cannot be at the school so I do what I can to help marke the school.  They are the people that put a gleam in my eye.


----------



## Carol (Jul 14, 2009)

HKphooey said:


> Even when I am not at the school, Sensei Frank is a great friend and teacher.  The friends I have made at CMA are for a lifetime.  I would do anything for a Sensei Frank, his family and our students. I feel like I am letting the students down when I cannot be at the school so I do what I can to help marke the school.  They are the people that put a gleam in my eye.



Can you make CT any closer to NH?


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 14, 2009)

For me I have meet some very talented people and dedicated ones. MT has brought me the feeling as to belonging to something more, what that is I have no clue, but it is part of my life. Like anything too much and you are burned out not enough and you have withdrawals. Maybe I need counseling.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 14, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I see MT as different than most other sites. Our meets are about sharing and building relationships, not about ranks and pecking order.
> 
> This years meet is in October, and I'll be in Atlanta, Chattanooga and Louisville in late July & August, should anyone in those areas want to organize a regional meetup. (See events forum for various threads)


 
As long as it is not October 3rd weekend I am there. Tournament for Zachary sorry.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 14, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> For me I have meet some very talented people and dedicated ones. MT has brought me the feeling as to belonging to something more, what that is I have no clue, but it is part of my life. Like anything too much and you are burned out not enough and you have withdrawals. Maybe I need counseling.


 
I have never met you in person, but I know I can make the statement that you are a great person; and your family and students mean the world to you!


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 15, 2009)

I feel like I've been at this site forever and I'm still coming back for more.  I do see this site a big family.  I have gained and contributed so much from and to this community over the years.  I am really proud to be a member...thus I happily support my membership each year.


----------

